# Mini PC Desktop Casero Con Board de una Laptop



## Yetrox (Abr 6, 2015)

Hola compañeros quiero compartirles mi Mini PC DIY, la verdad he realizado varios Mini PC de este estilo con Boards de Laptop que quedan como abandonadas, sale muy costoso instalarle su carcasa original + pantalla y mil cosas mas.

El punto era que quería documentarlo con una board dañada que la repare con un buen Reballing casero, de pronto alguien se anime a construir sus mini PC con viejas Board, en mi caso para realizar muchas cosas uso mucho el Aluminio, es un metal muy noble y se deja trabajar con gran precisión, el mini PC quedo de 25cm de Largo x 24cm de ancho x 3cm de alto

Pueden usar infinidad de materiales para fabricar los Chasis o Gabinetes eso si va en ingenio de cada quien, sean reciclados o con materiales comprados eso si que salgan económicos, las medidas del chasis si se elaboran de acuerdo a cada medida que tenga las Boards.

La board tenia conectada 2 placas modulares, la USB DS2 esta tiene 2 puertos adicionales y una entrada para TV, solo le deje 2 puertos USB porque se puede expandir a mas puertos con modulos USB externos, la entrada a TV es para super Video TV, pero como esta Board tiene HDMI pues esta de sobra esta placa, la Express Card eso no se usa mucho así que la quite también, como veran al quitarlas la board queda mas compacta.

También suprimí el Switch Wi-Fi y Bluetooth sin instalarlo, porque el PC se conecta al Internet de una sin el Switch, la unidad de DVD eso poco se usa y al conectarla pues se agranda el Mini PC, claro que también pensé en instalarla arriba de la board y que la apertura quedara en el frontal, como no tengo a la mano el flex pues la suprime a la final no hace falta.

Como la salida de audio quedo lateral, le solde un Jack para instalarlo en la parte trasera, para accionarlo le conecte un plug recortado, quedo muy bien tanto para audifonos, como para un amplifier o parlantes externos amplificados. 

Iba a darle su buena mano de pintura y buen acabado, pero como la idea era que vieran como los hago y como quedan pues por ahora se queda así, la serigrafia fue hecha en Modo Plancha, es mas económico que una Serigrafia con tinta UV

Cualquier duda o comentario me comentan, espero que les guste la idea para que realicen sus propios mini PC con Boards y cosas asi de portátiles o PC


----------



## papirrin (Abr 6, 2015)

Como hiciste los troquelados?


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 6, 2015)

Hay que poner los USB para dejarlos frontales, sacar el cable del altavoz para dejar la de audífonos aparte y no perder esa funcionalidad, la expresscard poco se usa pero igual puede ser útil, como para agregar USB3.0, en general esta buena la idea y la apariencia es hermosa, creo que haré lo mismo con mi antigua Aspire 4720z, le cambie las partes funcionales con la de mi mamá y compré una nueva para mí, pero esa podría reparar la para dejarla como un mini servidor para la casa, solo hay que mejorar la refrigeración y otros detalles, dejar la batería para que actue como mini UPS (solo retiene carga para 10 minutos), quizá le monte el LCD directamente y la vuelva una All-in-One en lugar de comprar la bisagra.


----------



## Yetrox (Abr 6, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> Como hiciste los troquelados?



Papirrin todas las perforaciones fueron hechas con un dremel, eso si hay que marcarlos milimétricamente y perforar con buena precisión,  luego con paciencia le fui dando forma con las mini limas tipo joyería,  en las fotos del PDF las puedes detallar, no quise usar troquel ni prensa profesional, la idea era realizarlo muy casero o DIY, con herramientas basicas se hacen cosas bien terminadas











Nuyel dijo:


> Hay que poner los USB para dejarlos frontales, sacar el cable del altavoz para dejar la de audífonos aparte y no perder esa funcionalidad, la expresscard poco se usa pero igual puede ser útil, como para agregar USB3.0, en general esta buena la idea y la apariencia es hermosa, creo que haré lo mismo con mi antigua Aspire 4720z, le cambie las partes funcionales con la de mi mamá y compré una nueva para mí, pero esa podría reparar la para dejarla como un mini servidor para la casa, solo hay que mejorar la refrigeración y otros detalles, dejar la batería para que actue como mini UPS (solo retiene carga para 10 minutos), quizá le monte el LCD directamente y la vuelva una All-in-One en lugar de comprar la bisagra.



Nuyel gracias por tu comentario y animate a hacer tu mini PC, en mi caso este lo voy a usar para una TV con HDMI, como para convertirlo en un super SmartTV.

El audio lo saque directamente del Jack de la board, sacar audio del altavoz no es viable, mejor por el Jack que es solo soldar sus terminales, para accionarlo le conectas con un plug stereo recortado y tienes buen sonido, tanto para audifonos como para speaker externos.

Si habia pensado dejar puertos frontales pero como ya lo tenia pensado con puertos externos no me complique, tampoco quise perforar mas el frontal entonces quedo asi el diseño. 

En mi caso la Express me hacia mucho estorbo y si la dejaba se ampliaria mas el chasis, asi que mejor lo deje lo mas compacto posible, eso si con sun funciones mas ecensiales. 

Lo que si le voy a implementar es una antena externa de 300Mbps para que le de un toque de mas señal y se vea mas profesional


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 6, 2015)

Si puedes sacar la señal de la antigua Wi-Fi solo sería cosa de solar el SMA al cable de la antena interna y eso lo sacas al chasis, sería simple y solo agregas un agujero extra, o igual consiga una por USB, si es para multimedia entonces si te basta el no tener los frontales, no es tanto problema, yo la hasta una caja mas grande pero será para un mini servidor FTP para la cosas se seguridad y la cosas, quizá le deje la multimedia como propones, pero en almacenamiento si me lo aprovecharé, conseguiré la expresscard para el SATA y le monto dos unidades, tal ves haga un mini monstruo sacando las terminales del PCIe para mandar una gráfica dedicada  mi caja no será precisamente pequeña


----------



## Yetrox (Abr 7, 2015)

Nuyel dijo:


> Si puedes sacar la señal de la antigua Wi-Fi solo sería cosa de solar el SMA al cable de la antena interna y eso lo sacas al chasis, sería simple y solo agregas un agujero extra, o igual consiga una por USB, si es para multimedia entonces si te basta el no tener los frontales, no es tanto problema, yo la hasta una caja mas grande pero será para un mini servidor FTP para la cosas se seguridad y la cosas, quizá le deje la multimedia como propones, pero en almacenamiento si me lo aprovecharé, conseguiré la expresscard para el SATA y le monto dos unidades, tal ves haga un mini monstruo sacando las terminales del PCIe para mandar una gráfica dedicada �� mi caja no será precisamente pequeña



Si para este proyecto solo sera para multimedia, el teclado y mouse lo controlo con uno de estos:






Solo usa un puerto asi que queda otro puerto libre para una unidad externa.

Tengo una buena board de un mini quizás la implemente para un controlador DJ

Si para un mini servidor queda muy bien, tengo uno casero y va muy bien, depronto lo implemente con mas modulos y lo haga mas conpacto.

Este sera mi proximo proyecto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2015)

Si instalas Linux/Unix no te hace falta teclado ni nada... podes manejarla via ssh desde el celu o una tablet


----------



## papirrin (Abr 7, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si instalas Linux/Unix no te hace falta teclado ni nada... podes manejarla via ssh desde el celu o una tablet



tambien se puede con windows...


----------



## Yetrox (Abr 8, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si instalas Linux/Unix no te hace falta teclado ni nada... podes manejarla via ssh desde el celu o una tablet



Muy buena idea Dr. Z, mira que en si lo probre con distintos teclados y mouse usb, Wi-Fi, bluetooth y demas,  también controlado por infrarojo, queria hacerle teclado + mouse DIY, pero en el mercado tecnológico hay al escoger.

Tenia un Rii Mini I8 Wireless Keyboard que solo le faltaba la bateria, asi que se lo deje a este DIY para controlarlo.





papirrin dijo:


> tambien se puede con windows...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpNykEyroUY



Si papirrin es muy bueno controlarlo con una App, lo controle con el Teamviewer en mi Galaxy y viceversa del mini pc al SmartPhone, funciona muy bien con muy poca latencia, también con App mouse y demas, pero hay un problema como lo voy a usar como multimedia familiar.

Con el RII I8 asi todos pueden controlar el mini pc, ver pelis, videos, navegar y demas, eso si cuando quiera lo controlo remotamente desde donde yo quiera con la App Teamviewer.


Lo que si debo es adapatarle la TV de pago con una Sintonizadora USB, para ver TV mientras se Navega, porque cuando lo conecto al HDMI no da función de TV y PC al mismo tiempo, solo cuando se oprime el Imput en el control se puede pasar simultáneamente


----------



## Yetrox (Abr 15, 2015)

Hola compañeros aquí subo 2 fotos del mini PC controlado remotamente por el TeamViewer, como aquí es muy noche por eso están algo oscuras las fotos pero funciona estupendamente, sin necesidad de conectarle Mouse, Teclado y demas

La board esta funcionando muy bien 0&% de calentamientos y ruidos, muy buena señal Wi-Fi y excelente sonido y calidad de imagen


----------

